
JavaScript-Stack-from-Scratch tutorial V2 released - jverrecchia
https://github.com/verekia/js-stack-from-scratch/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md
======
wesleytodd
The need for things like this often make me sad, despite recognizing/accepting
how complicated the landscape can be.

I almost always think tutorials like this make things more complicated than
they need to be. Usually by including too many pieces under the "guise" that
it is the "modern JavaScript stack" when many projects/companies often do not
have nearly this many pieces.

------
shuri
Just curious, why switch from Chai and Mocha to Jest?

~~~
anulaibar
Yeah, was wondering the same.

------
graphememes
Javascript hasn't hit enterprise phase yet which is to reduce dependencies.

------
cx1000
From the readme

> You don't need to use this entire stack if you build a simple web page with
> a few JS interactions of course (a combination of Browserify/Webpack + Babel
> + jQuery is enough to be able to write ES6 code in different files)...

Actually you can build a simple webpage with HTML and javascript. You don't
need all those other tools adding complexity just because everyone else is
doing it. This is especially true with how expressive es6 is.

------
chrisweekly
Awesome! v1 was fantastic for what it aimed to cover, and the v2 changelist
covers almost exactly the set of things I considered gaps or suboptimal
choices worth replacing.

------
wonderwonder
whatever happened to just JavaScript and JQuery :( I'll check out the
tutorial, thank you for writing it!

------
jpkeisala
Why these days Gulp is no longer in favor? Isn't it harder to configure
projects in plain NPM/yarn?

~~~
russellbeattie
After having to tweak and extend first Grunt, then Gulp, to do basic (yet
custom) build tasks, I finally switched to a pure NodeJS build.js script and
it a revelation: Cleaner, clearer tasks using standard JavaScript code.

I was super strict about dependencies at the begining, but now import ShellJS
to make file management easier and Chokidar to watch file changes. Depending
on the other functionality I need for that project, I may import ESLint, Node-
Sass and other libs, but the core is simple.

Beyond just having less libraries and lines of code to maintain and
understand, I have complete confidence that anyone reading or maintaining the
build script after me will understand it easily with zero learning curve. This
can't be overstated in importance.

